# Poll - Rate Some Fish!



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

Great forum here guys, I've been reading for awhile and finally broke down and registered so I can post. 

I'm a relative newbie to the pier & surf, mostly fish inland. This year I've started to take more surf trips, and I've been trying to get my family into eating more fish. This little opinion poll will help me pick some winners for the table. I'm not looking for recipes or debates, just copy and paste the species list below and fill in your ratings in terms of quality of fish *to eat*. Thanks!

4 ----- Above average fish to eat, a real treat
3 ----- Average fish to eat
2 ----- Below average, may be an acquired taste
1 ----- Awful, you should not eat this stuff
n/a --- Haven't tried it or don't know


Black Drum...............................
Bluefish.................................
Cobia....................................
Croaker..................................
Flounder.................................
Gray Trout (Weakfish)....................
Mackerel (Spanish & King)................
Pompano..................................
Red Drum.................................
Sea Mullet (Whiting).....................
Sheepshead...............................
Spadefish................................
Spot.....................................
Speckled Trout (Spotted Seatrout)........
Striped Bass.............................
Anything I've missed ??? ................


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

4 ----- Above average fish to eat, a real treat
3 ----- Average fish to eat
2 ----- Below average, may be an acquired taste
1 ----- Awful, you should not eat this stuff
n/a --- Haven't tried it or don't know


Black Drum...............................n/a
Bluefish................................. 2.2 if you clean it (cut out the red stuff) and eat right away, 1 if you dont eat it very fresh. Great cut bait though.
Cobia....................................n/a
Croaker..................................3
Flounder.................................4
Gray Trout (Weakfish)....................3
Mackerel (Spanish & King)................3
Pompano..................................3
Red Drum.................................n/a
Sea Mullet (Whiting).....................3
Sheepshead...............................n/a
Spadefish................................n/a
Spot.....................................4
Speckled Trout (Spotted Seatrout)........4
Striped Bass.............................n/a
Anything I've missed ??? ................ Shark - 3 if you clean it right.


For another perspective, take a look here:

http://home.cfl.rr.com/floridafishing/EdibleSpecies.htm


Cheers.

- Luther


----------



## king&strut (Jun 17, 2004)

flounder-4
cobia-4+++
spanish-4
blues-3 (have to be fresh, though)
king-2
mullet (virginia mullet/whiting)-4+++
spots-3
croaker-3
striped bass-1
black drum-3
sheephead-3
spadefish-n/a
trout-3+++


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

Black Drum...............................2 only small 
Bluefish.................................1
Cobia....................................n/a
Croaker..................................2
Flounder.................................4
Gray Trout (Weakfish)....................1
Mackerel (Spanish & King)................1.5
Pompano..................................n/a
Red Drum.................................2 only small 
Sea Mullet (Whiting).....................2 only small 
Sheepshead...............................3
Spadefish................................2.5
Spot.....................................2
Speckled Trout (Spotted Seatrout)........2
Striped Bass.............................2
Anything I've missed ??? ................
yea tog and triggerfish the two best.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Fish*

About the only ones I dont like are spots, Blues, and Red Drum. The Drum, I just dont keep any.
The blues, only in fish cakes.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

4 ----- Above average fish to eat, a real treat
3 ----- Average fish to eat
2 ----- Below average, may be an acquired taste
1 ----- Awful, you should not eat this stuff
n/a --- Haven't tried it or don't know


Black Drum...............................3
Bluefish.................................1
Cobia...................................4
Croaker..................................3
Flounder.................................4
Gray Trout (Weakfish)....................3
Mackerel (Spanish & King)................2/1
Pompano..................................3
Red Drum.................................4
Sea Mullet (Whiting).....................4
Sheepshead...............................n/a
Spadefish................................n/a
Spot.....................................bait
Speckled Trout (Spotted Seatrout)........3
Striped Bass.............................4
Anything I've missed ??? ................


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Oh and welcome aboard Saltslinger.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

4 ----- Above average fish to eat, a real treat
3 ----- Average fish to eat
2 ----- Below average, may be an acquired taste
1 ----- Awful, you should not eat this stuff
n/a --- Haven't tried it or don't know


Black Drum...............................3
Bluefish.................................3
Cobia....................................2
Croaker..................................2Flounder.................................3 for the small ones 4 for the big ones,especially when stuffed with shrimp and crabmeat...
Gray Trout (Weakfish)....................1
Mackerel (Spanish & King)................3&4 dependin on freshness
Pompano..................................4
Red Drum.................................4
Sea Mullet (Whiting).....................4
Sheepshead...............................4Spadefish................................4Spot.....................................3 I like em better corned and fried,than fresh..
Speckled Trout (Spotted Seatrout)........3
Striped Bass.............................4

Hopefully not too confusing,(didn't look like that when I typed it  )Salt Slinger,good ta have ya posting...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey DD, I can't believe you have cobia and croaker in the same rank. And a grey trout to be 1 in tasting. Must be one of those people.   Everything else I'm with you, but these 3.

Croaker ----1
cobia----4
grey trout ---3


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

4 ----- Above average fish to eat, a real treat
3 ----- Average fish to eat
2 ----- Below average, may be an acquired taste
1 ----- Awful, you should not eat this stuff
n/a --- Haven't tried it or don't know


Black Drum...............................4 under 20lbs-when they're feedin right
Bluefish.................................3 fresh
Cobia....................................2
Croaker..................................3
Flounder.................................3 w/crabmeat may make it 4
Gray Trout (Weakfish)....................3 small ok/big mushy
Mackerel (Spanish & King)................3
Pompano..................................4
Red Drum.................................4
Sea Mullet (Whiting)....................4.
Sheepshead...............................4
Spadefish................................3
Spot.....................................4 my mom's favorite, too often use as bait, she hates it!
Speckled Trout (Spotted Seatrout)........3+
Striped Bass.............................3-
Anything I've missed ??? ................


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> Hey DD, I can't believe you have cobia and croaker in the same rank. And a grey trout to be 1 in tasting. Must be one of those people.   Everything else I'm with you, but these 3.
> 
> Croaker ----1
> cobia----4
> grey trout ---3


 Grey trout: I remember when I first started plankin.. We were catchin those things up to 3lbs with gotchas.. Well I cleaned them on the spot,stacked the meat on ice to make sure that my "prize catch" would be some kinda good Got home and imediently commenst to fryin those puppys up... I fried the first batch regular,big mistake,tasted like pure mush,second batch I REALLY put the heat to,outside tasted like overcooked nasty fish and the inside looked and tasted like the first batch.. :--| 

If'n ya like "soup" from fried fish,I guess a grey trout would be avg... Croaker,I CAN eat,wid some doctorin..  Cobes,I've tried many ways to cook and eatem,as was said,must be an aquired taste.. :--| 
Yeap,I be one a dem folks,Teo...


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Do you guys notice a difference between the greys and speckled trout? I find them both mushy but have only cuaght a handful of specks.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

specs are a little better, when cooked the meat is slightly firm and white, the grays meat when cooked is not firm at all and looks greyish and taste like crap


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Fish*

There are several that I like. The Boss Dogg really didn't like fish until she came to the Dogg Pound. Weather catchin or buyin here are the ones the we like. 

Striper
Balck Drum
Flounder
Black Seabass
Croaker
Weakfish
Shark
Talapia
Grouper
Salmon
Fresh Tuna
Mahi-Mahi


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

damn I forgot about the seabass they are at/near the top of my list. grouper too


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Black Drum...............................n/a
Bluefish.................................1
Cobia....................................3
Croaker..................................2
Flounder.................................4
Gray Trout (Weakfish)....................4
Mackerel (Spanish & King)................4
Pompano..................................n/a
Red Drum.................................n/a
Sea Mullet (Whiting).....................4
Sheepshead...............................n/a
Spadefish................................n/a
Spot.....................................3
Speckled Trout (Spotted Seatrout)........n/a
Striped Bass.............................4
Anything I've missed ??? ................
Grouper .........................4
Snapper.........................4
Shark............................3
Seabass.........................4


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Lipyourown said:


> Do you guys notice a difference between the greys and speckled trout? I find them both mushy but have only cuaght a handful of specks.


 Fry a batch of each,settem on the table and chow down.. I'm pretty sure you'll be able to tell a difference...


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

You guys are wierd. Trout & croakers are hard to beat.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

tog triggers and sheepshead are the best IMO...if theres abetter tasting fish out tehre i havent had it or i forgot about it


----------



## fishguts (Jun 23, 2006)

Everyone loves roundhead. Fried with a batch of home fries and a cold beer, its a feast fit for any king's table. Tastiest critter in fins.


----------



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks all, of the responses received, rankings are as follows:


Flounder..............................3.63
Sea Mullet (Whiting)..................3.63
Red Drum..............................3.60
Pompano...............................3.60
Sheepshead............................3.60
Spadefish.............................3.25
Black Drum............................3.17
Cobia.................................3.17
Striped Bass..........................3.14
Speckled Trout (Spotted Seatrout).....3.00
Spot..................................2.88
Mackerel (Spanish / King).............2.75
Gray Trout (Weakfish).................2.57
Croaker...............................2.38
Bluefish..............................2.13


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Seamullet 4 my absolute fave
croaker 2
spot 2.5 
pompano 3
red drum 2.5
black drum n/a
cobia 4 love it fried 
spanish mack 4 tinfoil packets
king mack n/a
striper 3 wasnt what i was told
flounder 3 
sandperch n/a
sheephead n/a
speckled trout 4 close 2nd to seamullet
gray trout 4 excellent fried
bluefish 4 yea, im not crazy
amberjack 3 surprisingly good
tautog n/a 
black seabass 4 awesome
tilefish n/a
dogfish n/a
sharks. blacktips etc n/a
tripletail  n/a
porgy 3
blowtoads 4 IF you clean em right
spadefish n/a
tilapia 3 decent
groupers 2.5
snappers 3
salmon 1 I hate the smell
yellowfin tuna 3 
wahoo 4 bad ass meat
dolphin 3
swordfish n/a
mako shark 4 excellent steaks
snook n/a


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Black Drum...............................na
Bluefish.................................3
Cobia....................................3
Croaker..................................3
Flounder.................................4
Gray Trout (Weakfish).................3
Mackerel (Spanish & King)................3
Pompano..................................3
Red Drum.................................9 pups
Sea Mullet (Whiting).....................3
Sheepshead...............................na heard they are bood to eat
Spadefish................................na heard they are bood to eat
Spot.....................................3
Speckled Trout (Spotted Seatrout)........4
Striped Bass.............................4


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Black Drum...............................na
Bluefish.................................3
Cobia....................................3
Croaker..................................3
Flounder.................................4
Gray Trout (Weakfish).................3
Mackerel (Spanish & King)................3
Pompano..................................3
Red Drum.................................9 pups
Sea Mullet (Whiting).....................3
Sheepshead...............................na heard they are good to eat
Spadefish................................na heard they are good to eat
Spot.....................................3
Speckled Trout (Spotted Seatrout)........4
Striped Bass.............................4

Remember that some of these fish are more readly available from non surf fishing areas such a boat fishing.


----------



## FishingJim (May 24, 2006)

Seems the poll missed one of the tastiest fish...the blowfish.
Definitely a 4+++


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Black Drum........................3 (small ones)
Bluefish............................ 1 (not a fan)
Cobia................................3 (it's OK.)
Croaker.............................3 (I like da pan fish)
Flounder...........................3 (not too bad fresh)
Gray Trout (Weakfish)................4 (I love trout)
Mackerel (Spanish & King)..........4 (fresh spanish is awsome. Clean, cook and eat asap)
Pompano............................ 3 (I like it)
Red Drum............................4 (Love da pups)
Sea Mullet (Whiting).......... 3 (catch, kill, cook asap)
Sheepshead...............................NA
Spadefish................................NA
Spot..................................... 4 (one of my favorites)
Speckled Trout (Spotted Seatrout).....4 (my other favorite)
Striped Bass............................. 4 (Love it)
Anything I've missed ??? ................ (I want to try triggerfish. Hear it's good.)


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> *Sea Mullet (Whiting).......... 3 (catch, kill, cook asap)*


Then why do ya keep using em for bait? 



FishingJim said:


> Seems the poll missed one of the tastiest fish...the blowfish.
> Definitely a 4+++


Good catch, one of my favs!


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

rockhead said:


> specs are a little better, when cooked the meat is slightly firm and white, the grays meat when cooked is not firm at all and looks greyish and taste like crap



That's what I used to think, way too mushy... don't know if anyone else has tried, or noticed... trout cooked whole, is like a totally different (better) table fare... don't know why it's so much firmer, and more taste  

Croaker... always leaves a metallic after taste :--| 

Or maybe it's just the ones out of the York


----------

